# NAS und Sub-Drives



## brainstuff (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwei NAS Server ... einen von QNAP und einen von Syntology. Auf dem NAS von QNAP kann man problemlos, mit dem Windows Explorer, jedem Verzeichnis einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen. Auch subst Laufwerke kann man definieren.

Auf dem Synology NAS, muss man Laufwerke per "Mapping" bestimmen. Subst-Drives kann man nicht erstellen. 

Ich suche nun nach einer Methode, auch auf dem Synology NAS frei Laufwerke und insbesondere Subst-Laufwerke zu bestimmen. 

Weiss jemand wie man das machen kann und warum das nicht so geht wie bei dem Qnap? 

Ich habe zwar einen "Umweg" gefunden, mit dem man das hinbekommt: mit truecrypt kann man einen Contaner af dem NAS erzeugen und dann dem Container einen beliebigen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuteilen. 


brainstuff


----------

